# An absolute disgrace!



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just saw this on the BBC website

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sout ... 342191.stm

I hope he gets jail!

:evil:

Saj


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope he has it cut off, then put in jail.

Bastard.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What a complete arsehole - he is going to have to live with that shame for the rest of his worthless little life - twat

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come off it. What he did was certainly very wrong but he is young and he was drunk. 
People don't get jailed for killing someone in the road. Let's keep a perspective here.

He should be made to clean up his action though!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kids these days. I think cutting it off isn't a bad idea.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I good sentence would be to be banned from college/uni for 3 years and given 3 years national service in the Army.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> I good sentence would be to be banned from college/uni for 3 years and given 3 years national service in the Army.


Good idea, send him to Afganistan to learn some discipline.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There's something slowly going very wrong with the world and I blame the sensationalist media. And no, I'm not talking about this moron using a war memorial for a toilet, I'm talking about the righteous indignation that turns everyone into a lynch mob whenever anything a bit offensive happens. As soon as people think they have a morally defensible position, they all go over the top and start baying for blood. By the end of this thread, some idiot will be demanding the death sentence.

Newspapers encourage this massive emotional response as they know it will sell more copies, so they make sure they tell everyone exactly how outraged and disgusted they need to be (look at the whole shit-storm surrounding Diana's death. This was a woman most people were sick of hearing about before she died. I don't remember all the grief-athletes* sobbing over Mother Theresa who died on the same day). The trouble is, it leaves nowhere for you to go, emotionally, when something *really* bad happens. If a bomb went off in Afghanistan, I doubt you'd all be quite as upset as you are about a drunk student.

I feel really sorry for any old boys who served in the war who had to see this plastered all over their newspaper, but lets keep the moral outrage in perspective here.

*Grief Athletes - Competitors in the Grief Olympics. A competition which usually follows the death of someone of great social and historical importance. e.g. Jade Goody.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Spandex said:


> There's something slowly going very wrong with the world and I blame the sensationalist media. And no, I'm not talking about this moron using a war memorial for a toilet, I'm talking about the righteous indignation that turns everyone into a lynch mob whenever anything a bit offensive happens. As soon as people think they have a morally defensible position, they all go over the top and start baying for blood. By the end of this thread, some idiot will be demanding the death sentence.
> 
> Newspapers encourage this massive emotional response as they know it will sell more copies, so they make sure they tell everyone exactly how outraged and disgusted they need to be (look at the whole shit-storm surrounding Diana's death. This was a woman most people were sick of hearing about before she died. I don't remember all the grief-athletes* sobbing over Mother Theresa who died on the same day). The trouble is, it leaves nowhere for you to go, emotionally, when something *really* bad happens. If a bomb went off in Afghanistan, I doubt you'd all be quite as upset as you are about a drunk student.
> 
> ...


On the button. People really shouldn't read the shit for news our newspapers print. It's not worth the paper it's printed on.
However, I do think this muppet should get a few years community service cleaning public toilets :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's difficult condemn him entirely if he was genuinely so pissed that he didn't know what he was doing. But then, no one is ever going to admit that they did this on purpose and the 'drunken' defence was probably just a ploy.

He should probably be made to do community service in an old people's home with people that may have served in the war or lost someone that did. Perhaps that would sober him up.

On the whole though, I agree with Spandex. (That's the user name above, not the material. Though, on the right person, I agree with spandex too.)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They should allow a war veteran to piss all over him...

He won't do it again.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> They should allow a war veteran to piss all over him...
> 
> He won't do it again.


Most of the suggestions on here are just knee-jerk silliness.... But I actually like this one!


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Kell said:


> It's difficult condemn him entirely if he was genuinely so pissed that he didn't know what he was doing. But then, no one is ever going to admit that they did this on purpose and the 'drunken' defence was probably just a ploy.
> 
> He should probably be made to do community service in an old people's home with people that may have served in the war or lost someone that did. Perhaps that would sober him up.
> 
> On the whole though, I agree with Spandex. (That's the user name above, not the material. Though, on the right person, I agree with spandex too.)


Being pissed 'genuinely' or otherwise is no excuse for not being responsible for ones own actions - if you're going to drink (and do stupid things) be ready to suffer the consequences!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

subhaan1 said:


> Being pissed 'genuinely' or otherwise is no excuse for not being responsible for ones own actions - if you're going to drink (and do stupid things) be ready to suffer the consequences!


I don't think anyone's suggesting he's given a pat on the head and sent on his way with a bottle of complimentary vodka... I just think the over the top outrage and suggested punishments are all a bit ridiculous.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Spandex said:


> subhaan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Being pissed 'genuinely' or otherwise is no excuse for not being responsible for ones own actions - if you're going to drink (and do stupid things) be ready to suffer the consequences!
> ...


Yes, definitely agree. But he is a complete twat.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > They should allow a war veteran to piss all over him...
> ...


I like this one too and I like what you said, Spandex, regarding Mother Teresa/Diana. I doubt whether the boy will carry any guilt for the rest of his life :roll:

Joe


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the use of hyperbole is exagerated on a forum (or anywhere that face to face communication does not occur), due to the lack of ability to communicate your feelings by anything other than faceless text on a page.

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I think the use of hyperbole is exagerated on a forum (or anywhere that face to face communication does not occur), due to the lack of ability to communicate your feelings by anything other than faceless text on a page.
> 
> Charlie


Hyperbole? I had to look that up 

A bit like your other post Charlie on the twins, when you wrote 'jumping the shark'! (never heard that expression before!)

This forum is so educational! :lol: Cheers

Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

i'z wel smarrt init bruvvv ;-)

Charleee


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

subhaan1 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's difficult condemn him entirely if he was genuinely so pissed that he didn't know what he was doing. But then, no one is ever going to admit that they did this on purpose and the 'drunken' defence was probably just a ploy.
> ...


Yeah - and that's my point. People calling for him to have his cock cut off are overreacting. Having a punishment that fits the crime isn't. Hence my suggestion of being made to work with people for whom the Poppy has a significance.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I think the use of hyperbole is exagerated on a forum (or anywhere that face to face communication does not occur), due to the lack of ability to communicate your feelings by anything other than faceless text on a page.
> 
> Charlie


I actually think it's the other way round. I think the security of being a faceless forum member (or website commenter, etc) allows people to be themselves, without the facade everyone has when they're out in the real world.

I think it's much the same when people are in their cars.. I don't think 'road rage' is an uncharacteristic response, caused by being in your car... I think it's a fundamental part of peoples personality that normally gets pushed down to maintain a social exterior. The car gives them the safety they need to let their guard down and let their personality out. People who are arseholes in their car or on the internet would be arseholes all the time if, subconsciously, they felt they could get away with it.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> Just saw this on the BBC website
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sout ... 342191.stm
> 
> ...


Just to get back to my original posting - I simply stated that 'i hope he gets jail!!' , this was in response to the what the judge had said in court.

I *AGREE* that a custodial punishment would be disproportionate (going by current legal sentencing standards) - however I still think it would send a good message out to other people if he was to be given one! 

24hrs would suffice BUT I cannot see him getting any 'time' for this.

Saj


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

weve all done things that we wished we had not when drunk! :roll: :roll: :roll:

i doubt he would have done it sober.....jail is definately extreme in this case guys!

should he really have his cock cut off for pissing on a memorial?? wtf


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Spandex said:


> By the end of this thread, some idiot will be demanding the death sentence.


I DEMAND THE DEATH SENTENCE!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the use of hyperbole is exagerated on a forum (or anywhere that face to face communication does not occur), due to the lack of ability to communicate your feelings by anything other than faceless text on a page.
> ...


I actually think it's the other way round.

Now why doesn't that surprise me ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Yeah - and that's my point. People calling for him to have his cock cut off are overreacting. Having a punishment that fits the crime isn't. Hence my suggestion of being made to work with people for whom the Poppy has a significance.


Hear, hear...


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Without a doubt what he did was wrong. But I think most of the problem is that "the young people of today" (if I can say that without sounding like I'm 70, which I'm not) aren't taught to have respect in the same way that normal people were. For example, how many schools have had two minutes' silence this morning? Or have they all abandoned it in case it "offends" someone?

I had a go at a bloke on the bus the other week, as he was sitting across the three sideways seats with his feet up. Years ago any youngster would just have gone "oh, sorry" and sat up properly. But this lad could barely drag himself off his phone long enough to tell me to mind my own business. I explained that it is my business as I might have to sit where he's been wiping god-knows-what off the bottom of his shoes, and he just ignored me. Bus driver just sat there doing nothing, at which point I thought, well if the driver doesn't care, why should I? Luckily I'd had a couple of shandys, otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it.

But the point is, no-one seems prepared to teach any manners or respect, probably in case it infringes human rights, therefore jerks like this don't even understand what they've done wrong.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hmmm

I've never been in a war zone. I'd never understand what those who have been in one and lost their mates would feel. I find the very thought of someone urinating on a mark of respect and remembrance such as a poppy wreathe absolutely repugnant. I couldn't imagine how serving or ex-servicemen would feel about it.

Seems he's offended the judge so I'm sure he'll get sorted out appropriately.


----------

